# Next step: Adoption



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! We have been TTC for almost 3 years after a tubal reversal. 
A little about us:

My name is Stephanie, I will be 36 in August. I have 2 children from a previous marriage. I had a tubal ligation when my son was born 11 years ago. I got divorced 2 years later amd met my wonderful husband in 2007. We got married November 20, 2010. We moved to Mexico March 2011. On March 5, 2012 I had a tubal reversal.

My husband's name is Miguel. He is 27. He has no biological children, though he says my children are his as well. 

We began TTC in April 2011. We have had 3 CPs and 1 MC. We have done multiple Clomid cycles and 2 IUI cycles. I have a LP defect caused by weak ovulation. We were going to do IVF, but decided against it. Both IVF and adoption is expensive, and we can only afford 1 or the other. 

We decided to do adoption. We will be doing a private adoption instead of public. One of the requirements of public adoption in Mexico is that neither the husband or wife have children. So we have put the word out ( all adoption agencies are public adoptions, you have to know simeone directly that wants to give their child up to adopt privately here. ) that we are looking to adopt and are waiting on the someone to contact us.


----------



## meli1981

Good luck galvan! long time no chat!


----------



## iow_bird

Good luck sweet, we were in the same ttc group ages ago. Really hope you get your baby. 
We're just about to start fostering in the next month or two. X x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! Thanks. Miss you too!


----------



## karenh

I am sorry for your losses. Welcome to the adoption world. We are adopting in the US with an agency, but mostly just trying to get the word out and hoping someone will know someone.


----------



## YuLingCB

Hi, GalvanBaby! I'm sorry to hear that you were having difficulties ttc. I hope that your adoption journey is going well, if you have already started the process. 

I have been ttc for more than a year now, and while my circumstances have not been as bad as yours, I am kind of in a similar boat as you. My DH and I were considering infertility treatments, since it looked like a natural conception wasn't going to work for us. However, we changed our minds and decided to look into adoption instead because it made more sense for us to pursue this path. We can only afford to try out one option or the other -- treatment or adoption -- so I am now doing as much research as I can to learn about the adoption process. I think it might be a while before we actually begin the adoption process though; I want to be really familiar with the aspects of it first before we jump in.

I wish you all the best on your adoption journey and I hope that things will work out well for you and your family.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Update: As soon as we stopped TTC completely and were trying to figure out if we were going to do IVF or straight to adoption, I find out I am pregnant. I am 5w2d and pray that this is my rainbow baby.
We have already had some scares, and I am on bedrest. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations! I hope the pregnancy goes smoothly from here!x


----------



## HelenJane

Aww congratulations :) a lot of people get pregnant when they stop 'trying', strange but true! Fingers crossed for you both!!!


----------



## meli1981

Congrats galvan! praying this is your forever baby


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, my pregnancy turned out to be a Teratoma tumor or cyst. There is a great chance it is benign, but my rught ovary will be removed soon. My right ovary is the only one that responds, so our only chances later will be with an egg donor or adoption. First though, I need to get this fixed. Keep us in your prayers please.


----------



## meli1981

No! Im so sorry hun...my thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## YuLingCB

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about the recent turn of events with your pregnancy. I do hope and pray that your health will be well. Good luck!


----------

